# ***my SUPER July haul*** VERY PIC HEAVY :D



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2008)

SO this is my Cool Heat haul and some stuff from Bourjois i wanted to try




that's Select Moisturecover in NW20 (i absolutely LOVE IT)
Sweet William blushcreme
Gentle Simmer slimshine
Cool Heat e/s
Climate Blue e/s
Solar White e/s
Warming Trend e/s
Angel l/s
Bourjois Ombre Stretch in Intense Black and Maxi Blanc, Mascara Volume Clubbing Ultra Black and Liner Clubbing Ultra Black


i also got By Degrees slimshine but i couldn't find it before taking the pic 

Oh here it is heh! 





i also got this gorrrrgeous ring, it's made of silver and onyx LOVE IT expensive but worth it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










and also got this dress and these shoes for my cousin's wedding next month, sorry the pic is a bit dark, but you get the idea





you can see the colour better here! sorry the tags are still there






any makeup recs for this dress??? i had thought of doing something with Climate Blue and Knight Divine? might look too dark for a wedding?
i already know i wanna wear pink on my cheeks AND lips that's why i bought Seet William blushcreme and Angel lippie

and last but not least 

TADAAAAAA
my gorgoeous pink digicam!!!




it's not here yet but it will come soon and i'll be able to post lots of FOTDs finally!!!


----------



## jbid (Jul 15, 2008)

nice haul, i love the shoes!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

Killer haul!!  And you look amazing in that dress!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## pratbc (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW, nice haul!!!  You look amazing in the dress and shoes by the way.  By the way I love your name (its mine too). <3


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice, the dress is great and climate blue and knight divine will go awesome with ur dress and pink cheeks and a nude lip perfect!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2008)

great haul and i love the dress


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Nice, the dress is great and climate blue and knight divine will go awesome with ur dress and pink cheeks and a nude lip perfect!_

 
thanks! that's what i thought!

now i just need to practise my blending cos i read climate blue is a bit hard to work with!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 15, 2008)

Yummy! Enjoy your haul


----------



## vcanady (Jul 16, 2008)

nice hauling!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow I LOVE that dress and that shade of blue is beautiful. It looks amazing on you


----------



## artisick (Jul 18, 2008)

that dress is so pretty  & the heels look great with it!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice haul, really like the dress


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Great haul! I love your dress, it's beautiful!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

Everything is awesome, the makeup, dress & the camera! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks!!! AND I FINALLY HAVE MY CAMERA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







will start posting FOTDs soon!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

nice haul, enjoy!


----------

